# Purple Mendo and White Widow ( club clones )



## headband (Dec 11, 2007)

These are 2 clones I bought at Organic Cannabis Foundation, in SF. I want some help, these being my first crop in all. I transplanted them from cups, into black buckets, now in final 5 gallon buckets. I bought the White Widow, not knowing it had minor root rot, which it grew out of after the transplant.

I vegged them under 4- 43watt (12,800 L) florescence and 8 hanging 23watt (12,400 L) compact florescent bulbs (25,200 L) total.

I now have these up in an attic under a 400 watt HPS and one of the tubes. I have all the florescence on a purple grapefruit goo seedling which I topped and that cheese seedling. The temperature's around (coolest) 73-83 (warmest). Its hard to keep the temperature stable because of the attic which has open vents and very little insulation but im handling it ok now in flowering. I just put these into 12/12 four days ago. I need some pointers on flowering nutrients and maybe some good techniques on how to produce a marijuana bush with dense buds instead of a tree and loose buds. I don't have the space to grow up after 4-5 feet. Will the plants grow to close to the light? Anything will help me. How do I get the most out of my plant? I could care less about quantity, all I want is QUALITY! Please give me all your grow tips on all stages. The white widow had powdery mildew and I sprayed her and she seems to be recovering. I broke a branch twisting her but i made a sling and all is still growing. The purple grape fruit goo that I topped, I did it again and now theres five tops, only 2 inches up so far. I lst the purple kush to bring more light and a better crop. Every branch is tied down a few inches, right before flowering. any tips? I have Fox Farm tiger bloom. Then im switching to cha ching.


----------



## mendo local (Dec 11, 2007)

What nutes are ya using? And do your buckets have good drainage holes? Im doing the purps too with no problems at all, be glad to help ya out.


----------



## headband (Dec 12, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> What nutes are ya using? And do your buckets have good drainage holes?


 I had been using 10-15-10 during veg. I haven't used any for a good 2 weeks, what do you recommend?. yes there's holes all over the place, when I water it leaks all over.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2007)

*Everything looks and sounds great. :aok:  Here's some GREEN MOJO for them ladies.  *


----------



## mendo local (Dec 12, 2007)

headband said:
			
		

> I had been using 10-15-10 during veg. I haven't used any for a good 2 weeks, what do you recommend?. yes there's holes all over the place, when I water it leaks all over.


 
Well im using the cutting edge nutrients line for my nutes. There is a handy feeding hart they give ya woth the nutes, seems to work very well.

I always recommend topping at around 16 inches with the mendo purps, It keeps them low and they bush out more.
I usuall get about 6-8 good tops if i top them.

How long did you veg for? I usually do about 2 1/2 weeks before switching.

Also from the dirt up about 6 inches I clean off all the little branches and leaves.
Go through the entire plant right before you switch to flower and remove any branchs that are small and leggy.
If it looks like it wont grow to the top and produce a good bud dont waste your time with it, just cut if off.

This is the way I do things, everyone has their own ideas but for me this works excellent.
Good Luck with your grow!


----------



## headband (Dec 12, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> How long did you veg for?
> If it looks like it wont grow to the top and produce a good bud dont waste your time with it, just cut if off.


 
For a month. I got them suckers pretty big, im not worried about time issues.
I should have topped her, never did.. topped the purple goo whose in 24 right now. There are some that I thought possibly taking off but not sure if its worth it. I know it will produce buds, but light fluffy small ones... if i clip em will this make the other buds more potent or is it not enough to even make a difference.
on the white widow theres white powder? is this mold. I bought it and noticed it once i got it home. I wipe it off and it comes back. Mold? what kind? Will this transfer to my other plant.


----------



## headband (Dec 14, 2007)

Im now using foxfarm tiger blume


----------



## mendo local (Dec 14, 2007)

the white powder is powdery mildew, no bigge lots of remedies avail at your gardenning store. I use soyonara. mix a few teaspoons to 16 oz and spray it a cpl times. it kills it off. thats an easy fix. spider mites are the bad ones. Hope you dont get them.

As far as nutrients go, I dont know anything about fox farms. I use their soil and thats all.

Sounds like you doing well for the most part. 
Good luck with your grow!


----------



## headband (Dec 22, 2007)

i sprayed the white widow(no lst) with a fungicide because it had powdery mildew. That was two days ago and it seems like its working although i was turing them and snapped a bomb branch on the ww. Im lst the kush because shes getting big.. bomby white hairs, razr camera phone wont justify.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 22, 2007)

im curious...where is this grow area located in your house? looks like the attic.
​


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 22, 2007)

Your ladies look excellent...

if you have not already, add a fan to keep the air circulating thru your grow, all the time, day and night...no more mildew...


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 22, 2007)

there looking good


----------



## headband (Dec 22, 2007)

jjsunderground said:
			
		

> im curious...where is this grow area located in your house? looks like the attic.
> ​





			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> Your ladies look excellent...
> 
> if you have not already, add a fan to keep the air circulating thru your grow, all the time, day and night...no more mildew...


your right an attic... it doesnt matter whos house pal.i would make it nicer honestly, I cant just leave and have a white square painted on the floor in the attic, that looks suspicious... one time grow up here. 

theres 2 fans, one blowing heat away from the hps and one bringing fresh oxygen from outside. look up on the pics. I sprayed her and its working. The one with out lst.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Dec 22, 2007)

CFL's and HPS! now theres a concept!


----------



## headband (Dec 23, 2007)

so heres some real pics with a camera, I did some lighting on one plant and a bunch of normal pictures of the lst and the branch break and so on, hows it look. I wasnt expecting this the pics go in order, top cola is straight on the white widow, the purple mendo is lst down and as bend top.


----------



## headband (Dec 23, 2007)

White widow and Purple Mendo flowering


Ive been trying for hours, I cant get it to be attach thumbnail and not picture so you can open and see close up... how do I do this?


----------



## mendo local (Dec 24, 2007)

are you in week 4-5 of flower?


----------



## Hashassin (Dec 24, 2007)

Im Throwing all my luck your way brother = ) the ladies look fineeee..


----------



## headband (Dec 25, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> are you in week 4-5 of flower?


im about 17 days in at most, im hi all the time and should have wrote it down.:hubba:


----------



## headband (Dec 25, 2007)

Hashassin said:
			
		

> Im Throwing all my luck your way brother = ) the ladies look fineeee..


thank you very much, hoping for some bomb


			
				headband said:
			
		

> I just put these into 12/12 four days ago. .


2 weeks 3 days :hubba:

any one know how to attach thumbnail?


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 25, 2007)

Hit reply,then go down to 'manage attachments'

Ive just seen a purple mendo grow on another site,man are you in for a treat!!:hubba:


----------



## headband (Dec 27, 2007)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Hit reply,then go down to 'manage attachments'
> 
> Ive just seen a purple mendo grow on another site,man are you in for a treat!!:hubba:


 thats how i did it, but there attached pictures and i want to make them attach thumbnails, ne one know how? she smells bomb digity bomb:yay:


----------



## LoveTheGreen (Dec 27, 2007)

*Those look like they are going to turn into some very tasty ladies. Right on man, keep up the soild work.*


----------



## headband (Dec 28, 2007)

I heard about cliping the end of bud to make it grow bigger, is this even possible?

heres some pics of them getting pretty big, lots more hairs colas staarting to form...sorry i didnt have my camera, just my phone, them babes are at my caregivers pad, and i wanted to try it too:farm:


----------



## babe9898 (Dec 30, 2007)

I wish i knew how to grow like that lol nice plants.


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

its a first attemp. and they look good. When i retire im going to do it, but as for now i wanted to try it b4 i quit. I could have a much better setup,a mylar inclosed space. But its only a one time operation for me.. for now


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking Great Man!!! Keep it up!! :cool2:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 30, 2007)

Ive got to ask since their are care givers and foundations that sell medical weed ,,do the make health insurance that covers the costs of your medical suplies such as lights,nutes,soil,,,lol,,that would be great


----------



## EmeraldBlitz (Dec 30, 2007)

not in colorado dunno about cali...  i wish they did


----------



## headband (Dec 30, 2007)

hahah no way buddy, all it is, is a pphysicans statement from a MD that reads,  its not like a precription drug that your insurance will pay forr, but i wish


----------



## headband (Dec 31, 2007)

as promised. ill put the others up after work. this is the top of the white widow.


----------



## headband (Jan 1, 2008)

heres 4' im figuring it out, but work prevents me from getting them all on here sry. Can you say bomby? the first pic is the white widow. the others r the mendo


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice bro that white widow is lookin very good i seen your outher thread askin about harvest windows u said they are about 4 weeks in ,,so im guessin u prolly got what a nother 3 our 4 weeks hu??


----------



## headband (Jan 2, 2008)

yea thats what im thinking, got to go buy a micro:stoned: i wanna get bud pic of the month my first grow, that would be sick.. use my MH bulb like Fing...


----------



## headband (Jan 5, 2008)

4th week 1st day, so theres resin growing all over the small leaves coming out of the buds, it smells amazing.  Is this a good sign as theres little bud growth and mostly hair still but the leaves are covered, its amazing. Do I just have better to come or will this slow down or what??I  cant wait till these babes are done!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 6, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great headband. :aok: Whatever your doing mang keep it up.  *


----------



## headband (Jan 6, 2008)

Should i ever take off the LST, or keep it on, will this effect anything???


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 6, 2008)

N I C E


smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## headband (Jan 7, 2008)

heres some pictures, zoom in on these suckerss:hubba: what cha thinkiing? ill resize and put the pictures up tomorrow. it stinks takes hours.. haha im a stoner


----------



## BenDover (Jan 7, 2008)

Man, that picture is awesome! Post that in the BPOTM thread. :bong2: 

I wish I had that in my garden! :hubba:


----------



## headband (Jan 7, 2008)

i bought beastie blumes(0-50-30) for the next week or so, then i got cha ching(9-50-10) for thee weeks or so, and then a final flush wit some agua till its clear. 
"edit"
heres some pics i took last night, wed 1-9 (fourth week, 5th day)
1-pm top
2-ww top
3-pm top
4&5-ww top


----------



## mendo local (Jan 11, 2008)

headband, is that mendo purp gettin any color yet? looks like a diff strain of mendo purp than I have seen before.


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 11, 2008)

Man them ladies our lookin prety sexy man ,,darn good job looks like some killer buds


----------



## headband (Jan 11, 2008)

mendo local said:
			
		

> headband, is that mendo purp gettin any color yet? looks like a diff strain of mendo purp than I have seen before.


not really, i dont think its really a purple plant, i bought it at the club purp mendo kush, i dont know, its up from San Francisco, well see here in the next week or so


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 12, 2008)

*The ladies are looking better than ever HB.  *


----------



## headband (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks tbg, never watched nugs grow so im assuming they'll just get nicer, ill keep the pictures updated  2 days at least.


----------



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

heres some new pics from earlier tonight hope you like em, they all zoom in
1,2,3 and 5,8,9,11 pics are the top of the mendo kush variety of angles, 4 attic, 6 mendo branch (low), 7,10 white widow top.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 13, 2008)

Kinda looks like snowcap, what are the names again?


----------



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

mendo kush, white widow.


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 13, 2008)

wow thats nice keep it up


----------



## mendo local (Jan 13, 2008)

They are looking awesome, are ya having any probs with bugs? Mites are killin me again.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 13, 2008)

those babies r looking absolutely *FABULOUS!!!*

:yay:


----------



## headband (Jan 13, 2008)

mendo local said:
			
		

> They are looking awesome, are ya having any probs with bugs? Mites are killin me again.


i have a few mother truckers jumping around, im not sure what they are, they look like mosquitos but idk, its not a problem. sry to hear that mendolocal

can you see the top of the mendo how its like a L shape?


----------



## mendo local (Jan 13, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> i have a few mother truckers jumping around, im not sure what they are, they look like mosquitos but idk, its not a problem. sry to hear that mendolocal
> 
> can you see the top of the mendo how its like a L shape?


 

YA, right on!
Ya mites are always a pain in my area. never can get rid of them. they seem to hit me the hardest during the last 2 weeks. have to get out the shop vac and **** them critters off.
 Looks like your doing just fine, keep up the good work!


----------



## headband (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks, nice idea with the shop vacc. ill keep that in mind


----------



## headband (Jan 20, 2008)

some new pics, they are filling out finally, the purple is starting to turn purple,   looks to be doing what exactly what it should be, super smelly, i can smell this shhtuff once i open the house door and their in the attic in the back room.


----------



## headband (Jan 25, 2008)

heres and update, gettn purp, thank you huge storm!!! anyways check the bud pic of the month for the purplest pic i got.


----------



## akirahz (Jan 25, 2008)

amazing plants there man, some killer buds, i bet its going to be some knock out shhmoke!


----------



## BenDover (Jan 25, 2008)

Very nice, dude! I hope that I'll be able to produce anything near that nice.


----------



## headband (Jan 25, 2008)

benD this is my very first time every even attempting to grow mj and im doing a pretty good job at it, im sure its all in the strain!!


----------



## headband (Jan 31, 2008)

heres some new pics, about 6 days from harvest, but idk im relining on my microscope so well see. Zoom in please!

Heres the Grapefruit toped and then on each new top, created 6.


----------



## benamucc (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a sudden urge to run my finger over the buds, and lick the frosting!!  Looking forward to the smoke report...


----------



## mendo local (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking good man, very nice job.


----------



## mero (Feb 2, 2008)

looking very very tasty!
how tall are they


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 6, 2008)

*The ladies look great and by the looks of things it's gonna be a fine harvest when the time comes.   Great job my friend. :aok: *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 6, 2008)

headband said:
			
		

> heres some new pics, about 6 days from harvest, but idk im relining on my microscope so well see. Zoom in please!
> 
> Heres the Grapefruit toped and then on each new top, created 6.


 
:holysheep: Dude, that's hard to believe it's your first grow, *extremely impressive*, man oh man, enjoy it. Those are the most gorgeous ladies...


----------



## headband (Feb 6, 2008)

yea the bay area must have some nice momma plants, and i will recommend FoxFarm Nutrients to anybody now, iv impressed my self... thanks guys


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 6, 2008)

headband... those r some sweet girlies you raised. :hubba:  

don't rush it, man... watch those trichs for max potency.

awsome job on yer first grow, buddy. nice job.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 7, 2008)

:holysheep:  are my eyes decieving me ? your first grow! impressive , beautiful ladies :bong2:


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2008)

you have alot of reason to be proud, nice job


----------



## headband (Feb 11, 2008)

just chopped the widow


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## headband (Feb 11, 2008)

ill post some up when i chop the purps today. The mites are getting to me, trichs 10% amber on ww, 50% on the purps. I would have waited till both were 50% but I just couldnt let those mites have their way any more.


----------



## Syke (Feb 11, 2008)

hey headband
great grow!
gotta love the purp =]
i was also wondering
since ur a cali local also.
wht are the qualifications to get a cannabis club card?


----------



## headband (Feb 11, 2008)

you can get it nowa days with out even a medical problem or papers, that what i hear. I got mine for migrains, he handed me mine for $175 and didnt even look at my papers. I also had records of insomnia and back pain, which I medicate all these with one drug instead of multiples. But you can pretty much walk in now, i would recommend going to see the chiropractor a few times and ask him for the papers':hubba:


----------



## Syke (Feb 11, 2008)

lol
i broke my leg
and i think i can get away with leg pains,
cuz i still have the screw in my leg.
wht do u think?


----------



## akirahz (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats some pretty amazing bud shots, holy cow!


----------



## headband (Feb 11, 2008)

hanks guys I'll post some pictures once I get off work, just waiting on one last table. Then I'll check the dry progress on the ww. I'll post pics.  Yeah I have a friend who he theirs since she broke her arm twice.


----------



## headband (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks guys I'll post some pictures once I get off work, just waiting on one last table. Then I'll check the dry progress on the ww. I'll post pics.  Yeah I have a friend who he theirs since she broke her arm twice.


----------



## headband (Feb 12, 2008)

:holysheep:  thank you god  Purple Mendo and White Widow. Harvest day purps, Day 2-drying WW.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 12, 2008)

Beautiful!!!  

Share with Mom?


----------



## slimshady (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow those are some beautes. I am in day 10 of my harvest here in south florida. I have purple white widow and easy sativa growing right now, my first grow as well but outdoors. Any advice??


----------



## mendo local (Feb 14, 2008)

turned out very nice, I bet if you would have gone another week,the mendo purp would have gone jet black, mine did. It was awesome. Looks like you did an awesome job growing em, congrats!


----------



## headband (Feb 14, 2008)

i agree, but those pests mites would have eaten at those purple leaves and make them alll dotten and what not. I was trying to avoid the purps gettin the mites, cus they got a great meal off the WW.


----------



## forget (Feb 14, 2008)

gr8 job dude.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 18, 2008)

fantastic :bong2:
enjoy the fruits of your labour :tokie:


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

hot stuff man... how was the blaze?

do you manacure the plants?


----------



## thestandard (Feb 18, 2008)

good job man


----------



## headband (Feb 24, 2008)

yea there half way as you can see, the bomby nugs are curing up for hmm how ever long i can keep that jar sealed, like 3 weeks. Ill post the smoke report then, but i do have a smoke report on the buds dryed, brown bagged(4days). Purple Mendo, Smooth, sweet, and THE BOMBEST after taste, gets the kushyness in your throat begging for morrrre! smells like a bag full of purps and fruits. Super head rush, tight head feeling. 
and ffor the White Widow, smellls super skunky, tastes like the smell, pretty mellow smoke, couch lock high.

Gg- they will be manicured after the cure again.. most recent pic in BPOTM


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 25, 2008)

Heres that dank brotha..  OG kushizzle


----------



## headband (Mar 1, 2008)

here toker-


----------



## Midnight Toker (Mar 1, 2008)

By me doing murals thats pretty much what i meant....looks great bro i love that theme


----------



## headband (Mar 2, 2008)

made just a little oil, see how the quality is, before i throw a bunch of bud down. Here it is, butane oil


----------



## DomsChron (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey man what was your yield dry? Very interested


----------



## headband (Mar 17, 2008)

i got a qp off each +  - a few extra grams. and another 20 grams off the purple seedling. (pic in BPOTM)

P.S- i still have them curing.. mmmm  mm m so much change.


----------



## headband (Mar 17, 2008)

i never posted pics of the purple goo, so here are some.
(car parts, dmack and fng, thankss)


----------



## annscrib (Mar 17, 2008)

nice buds headband,,,, them buds look so yummmmmy!!!


----------



## peruvian skunk (Mar 17, 2008)

that is dank my friend,thanks for the bud. i just picked me a piece off my screen put it in my new bong n smoked it. thanks for da buzzzzzzz


----------



## allgrownup (Mar 18, 2008)

nice......


----------



## headband (Mar 18, 2008)

few final shots, drying process, dryed and trimmed, cured.


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 18, 2008)

sure  looks tasty wish i could help u smoke it! great grow


----------



## headband (Apr 8, 2008)

I still have nugs curing. 1 month or 2 months, I dont really see a difference...


----------

